# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Καρδερίνα και γαρδελάκια απο την 1η μέχρι την 16η ημέρα

## Γιούρκας

_             Καρδερίνα
__
_

 *Η* *καρδερίνα είναι στρουθιόμορφο πτηνό, του γένους Carduelis[1] και ανήκει στην οικογένεια των σπιζιδών. Είναι ωδικό πτηνό και ζει κατά σμήνη σε δάση και σε λιβάδια, όπως επίσης σε κήπους και σε αγρούς. Απαντάται σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη, τη Βόρεια Αφρική και τη Δυτική Ασία. Είναι αποδημητικό πουλί και το φθινόπωρο μεταναστεύει σε τόπους με πιο γλυκό κλίμα. Τρέφεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με σπόρους αγκαθιών και με σκουλήκια. Αξιοσημείωτη είναι η αλληλεγγύη και η αγάπη που τρέφουν τα πουλιά αυτά μεταξύ τους.

*
_Περιγραφή 
_
_Το μήκος του πτηνού φθάνει τα 18 εκατοστά και υπάρχει μεγάλη ποικιλία σε χρωματικούς συνδυασμούς. Κυρίαρχα χρώματα είναι τοκίτρινο, το κόκκινο και το μαύρο. Το κεφάλι της έχει χρώμα κόκκινο και σε αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό οφείλεται η ονομασία "τουρκοπούλα" που της έδωσε ο λαός, επειδή το κόκκινο χρώμα στο κεφάλι της μοιάζει σαν το πτηνό να φορά φέσι.
__Οι αρσενικές καρδερίνες έχουν πιο έντονα χρώματα πιο σκούρα τα μαύρα σημεία τους. Θα πρέπει ένας νέος εκτροφέας να προσέξει την φτερούγα του αρσενικού πτηνού να είναι όλη μαύρη ,η κόκκινη μάσκα στο κεφάλι να φτάνει μέχρι πίσω από τα μάτια της, τα μουστάκια η τρίχες δηλαδή γύρω από το ράμφος της να είναι μαύρα και αυτά. Στο κεφάλι της το μαύρο τμήμα είναι ομοιόμορφο δίχως άσπρες τρίχες.
Στα μικρά πτηνά τα οποία δεν έχουν ντυθεί ακόμα μπορούμε και εκεί να τα ξεχωρίζουμε από την μαύρη φτερούγα και από το μαύρο μουστάκι. Όμως πολλές φορές μπορεί να γελαστούμε στα νεαρά πτηνά διότι υπάρχουν μερικές καρδερίνες που δεν μπορούμε να της ξεχωρίσουμε απόλυτα.
Οι θηλυκές καρδερίνες έχουν πιο ξεθωριασμένα χρώματα η κόκκινη μάσκα δεν καλύπτει το μάτι αλλά μέχρι την μέση του περίπου . Η φτερούγα της είναι καφέ, στο κεφάλι της στο μαύρο τμήμα έχει άσπρα φτερά, στο μουστάκι της έχει καφέ τρίχες και γενικότερα είναι μικρότερη σε μέγεθος από την αρσενική.
Οι μικρές θηλυκές καρδερίνες έχουν και αυτές καφέ φτερούγες και καφέ φτερά γύρω από το ράμφος τους.



Αναπαραγωγή

 Η καρδερίνα ζευγαρώνει την άνοιξη και κτίζει φωλιά σε κορυφές των δέντρων, Στο χώρο αυτό γεννά 4-5 αυγά χρώματος γαλαζοπράσινου με καστανά στίγματα και τα επωάζει επί 14 ημέρες περίπου, ενώ το αρσενικό επιμελείται τη διασκέδασή της με το κελάηδημά του. Γενικά, είναι πολύ στοργικό πουλί απέναντι στα μικρά του.



Άλλες ονομασίες

 Υπάρχουν διάφορα ονόματα για την καρδερίνα. Η επιστημονική της ονομασία είναι σπίζα η ακανθοφάγος ή ακανθυλίδα η γνήσια.



Αστραγαλίνος ή Στραγαλιάνος ή ΣτραγαλίνιΓαρδέλι.Γραμματικούλα.ουρκοπούλα: ( ή Τουρκάκι στην Λακωνία) από το κόκκινο στο κεφάλι της.Σγαρτήλι (Κυπριακή διάλεκτος)




Διαχωρισμός φύλου 
​

 Τα σημεία που πρέπει να προσέχουμε είναι α) η φτερούγα (πλατάρι), β) το μουστάκι και γ) ο κόκκινος χρωματισμός. Σε ότι αφορά τη φτερούγα της, προσέχουμε, ώστε για αρσενική καρδερίνα, η βάση της, δηλαδή στο σημείο που ενώνεται με το σώμα της, να είναι μαύρου χρώματος. Αντίθετα στη θηλυκή καρδερίνα, αυτή δεν είναι απολύτως μαύρη και επικαλύπτεται με καφέ φτεράκια. Το μουστάκι των αρσενικών, κυρίως στο πάνω μέρος του ράμφους τους, είναι μαύρου χρώματος, ενώ στα θηλυκά εμφανίζονται καφέ ή άσπρες τρίχες. Τέλος, σε ότι αφορά τον κόκκινο χρωματισμό στο πάνω μέρος του ματιού μιας καρδερίνας, για τα αρσενικά είναι στο ύψος του ματιού του ή προεξέχει λίγο, ενώ στα θηλυκά καλύπτει το μισό ή τα 34 του ματιού, όπως φαίνεται και στο σχήμα. Στα αρσενικά επίσης το κεφάλι είναι πιο επίπεδο, ενώ στα θηλυκά πιο στρογγυλό. Αν τα πουλιά είναι άβαφα (μικρά) τότε η επιλογή είναι πιο δύσκολη. Η φτερούγα μπορεί να είναι μην είναι εντελώς μαύρη στα αρσενικά, και να μην έχει ακόμα πολλά μουστάκια. Εκεί κοιτάμε και το σχήμα του κεφαλιού και το μέγεθος της μύτης (συνήθως οι αρσενικές καρδερίνες έχουν μακρύτερο ράμφος απ' ότι οι θηλυκές). 



1η - 16η ημέρα

1η μέρα



2η μέρα


3η μέρα


4η μέρα


5η μέρα


6η μέρα


7η μέρα


8η μέρα




9η μέρα



10η μέρα


11η μέρα


12η μέρα


13η μέρα


14η μέρα

15η μέρα


16η μέρα


πηγή:

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B4%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%BD%C  E%B1

http://users.sch.gr/kgeroukis/epilogh.html_

----------

